# Need advice



## Maara (Nov 3, 2020)

My 11 yr old toy was just diagnosed on Saturday with end stage liver failure. He was rushed to a emergency vet after having a seizure which lasted 5-7 minutes. After hours and hours of waiting the vet finally called and said his liver was not working and his enzyme levels were up over 1000. His liver then pumped his blood stream full of all the toxins his liver was supposed to be filtering out, causing multiple back to back seizures. He is now on 2 liver supplements and anti- convulsive meds. Has anyone dealt with this? What does my baby's quality of life look like? Will he b e happy? Help me help my baby. We have a follow up with his regular vet Thursday. I am not ready to say goodbye, of these meds aren't working what else can I do?


----------

